# Add op system, register, Ebay Macbook Air



## dore38 (Nov 30, 2008)

How can I add an operating system (e.g., OSX Leopard v 10.5) to an Apple MacBook Air I bought on Ebay (no op system on it); and will I have trouble trying to register it with Apple since I didn't buy at an authorized store? Thanks for the help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You bought a Mac that didn't come with an operating system? I hope you got a really good deal. The OS will set you back $129.

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB576Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDAzOA&mco=MTYwMTMxOQ


----------

